# Al Pacino,Robert De Niro co-star in 'Righteous Kill'



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Al Pacino.Robert De Niro.
The two Hollywood legends are co-starring together on film again in 'Righteous Kill'.They will play the roles of a pair of veteran NYC police detectives,on the trail of a vigilante serial killer.The film is rated R,and will open in theaters this Friday,Sept. 12.
More info at the following links.

http://www.righteouskill-themovie.com/

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809921377/details

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1034331/

Note:The imdb link contains spoiler alerts about the forthcoming film.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Do not get your hopes up, just look at there last team up in Heat.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

space86 said:


> Do not get your hopes up, just look at there last team up in Heat.


you might be right, I have not heard anything about this movie until now. I have been to a couple of movies within the last few weeks and really would have expected to hear something.

The producers could just be banking that the names Pacino and DeNiro will draw people in.

Unless there is some quick buzz on this movie, it is gonna get lost among all the others rather quickly.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> you might be right, I have not heard anything about this movie until now. I have been to a couple of movies within the last few weeks and really would have expected to hear something.
> 
> The producers could just be banking that the names Pacino and DeNiro will draw people in.
> 
> Unless there is some quick buzz on this movie, it is gonna get lost among all the others rather quickly.


I agree in regards to the possible banking on the names.
Heat was no masterpiece by any means,but the names Pacino and De Niro have carried alot of clout in the Hollywood scheme of things for many years.
In regards to the advertising/promoting of this film,we have seen this movie being previewed via TV ads a few times over the past 3-4 weeks.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> I agree in regards to the possible banking on the names.
> Heat was no masterpiece by any means,but the names Pacino and De Niro have carried alot of clout in the Hollywood scheme of things for many years.
> In regards to the advertising/promoting of this film,we have seen this movie being previewed via TV ads a few times over the past 3-4 weeks.


First ad I saw was about 8 seconds ago during the 10pm news. Either I am not watching enough TV or don't feel my area is a good market.


----------

